# [jMonkeyEngine] Kollisions-Probleme



## Androbin (23. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute, opcorn:
irgendwie fuchst mich die Kollision in der jMonkeyEngine etwas :rtfm: :
Es scheint mir, die CollisionShapes begänne nicht etwa - wie erwartet - auf der Oberfläche, :bloed:
sondern fingen erst weiter innen an, zu wirken, weshalb man:
1. Im Boden versinkt, welches u. a. eine ganze Reihe von Bugs auslöst und
2. Keine wirksame Kollision hat, da diese nur dann eintritt, wenn der "Körper" :
a) Bereits in den Anderen "eingedrungen" ist und
b) exakt den Kern trifft 

Die Frage hat sich dann wohl erübrigt opcorn:


----------



## Androbin (29. Apr 2014)

[EDIT]
1. Es fallen Gegenstände nicht mehr durch den Boden :applaus:, denn
2. Habe ich vergessen, die CollisionShapes hinzuzufügen :idea:
2.1 allerdings existiert meine Test-Kugel nur, wenn ich eine BoxShape, anstatt einer MeshShape verwende :bloed:

2.2 und außerdem fällt gleich ganz am Anfang eine Kopie der Kugel durch den Boden, und dann schwebt die "richtige" Kugel herab :autsch:

[/EDIT]


----------

